# Where to get 194 harnesses for "city lights" for b14 crystal headlights?



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Does anyone have them on these car?
All of the b14 crystal clear and black housing headlights have the holes for them, but where do you get the harness for it? Also, where would you spice the wires into?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

af200sx/se-r said:


> Does anyone have them on these car?
> All of the b14 crystal clear and black housing headlights have the holes for them, but where do you get the harness for it? Also, where would you spice the wires into?


If im not mistaken its the same harness as the reverse lights. Just go to the dealership or a junkyard to get it.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I have one on mine. I'll post a pic later when I get home.

Eric


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> If im not mistaken its the same harness as the reverse lights. Just go to the dealership or a junkyard to get it.


Interesting...


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Quepias said:


> I have one on mine. I'll post a pic later when I get home.
> 
> Eric


Yes, pic please


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I made a few vids last year when I got my stealth crystal corners and headlights from LIUSPEED.

http://nelp.net/slayer/LIU/


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Here are some pics...


















Eric


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Where did everyone spice the "city lights" into?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Eric looking cool as always! Please tell us I wanna know too


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> Eric looking cool as always! Please tell us I wanna know too


Thanks man.. Just hook it up on your signal lights, that's how I did mine. I might go to PI next month so I might get another set and some other nice stuff like the GTS bumper  I hope I can find one lol.

Eric


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Quepias said:


> Thanks man.. Just hook it up on your signal lights, that's how I did mine. I might go to PI next month so I might get another set and some other nice stuff like the GTS bumper  I hope I can find one lol.
> 
> Eric


Where did you get you harnesses from? The reverse signal like someone mention earlier?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

af200sx/se-r said:


> Where did you get you harnesses from? The reverse signal like someone mention earlier?


I bought my headlights in the Philippines and it came with it. You can just look for a round socket that will fit on that hole and connect it to your signal lights. I'm sure you can find one at your local auto parts store. 

Eric


----------

